# Bin Urmondschneider möchte umskillen auf schatten



## hexher (6. August 2007)

hi,

Bin Urmondschneider möchte umskillen auf schatten.

Was passiert wenn ich meinen Urmondstoff schneider verlerne.

verliere ich alles,

wie sieht es mit den skillpunkten aus.

Kann mir einer helfen


----------



## Desorienta (6. August 2007)

Wenn du Urmondstoffschneiderei verlernst bleiben dir deine Skillpunkte erhalten. Nur deine Spezialisierung ist futsch und die liebevoll hergestellten Sachen kannst du auch nicht mehr tragen.


----------



## mingyu9c (7. August 2007)

wollte auch auf schatten umskillen aber wollte wissen ob ich naher wieder auf urmond umskillen kann .oder wie oft man will ?


----------



## Desorienta (8. August 2007)

Umskillen kannst du meines Wissens so oft wie du willst. Eine Grenze ist mir da nicht bekannt.


----------



## Sintina-Kil'jeaden (3. Oktober 2007)

Kostet 150g hab ich gehört


----------



## Apadia (10. Oktober 2007)

hab gerade selber umgeskillt von schatten auf zauberstoff.
für 150G kannst Du bei deinem Lehrer deine fähigkeiten für Schatten verlernen.

Direkt mit Zahlung der 150G verlernst du deine speziellen Rezepte, also die drei Setteile kannsT du dann nicht mehr herstellen.
Die Setteile selber bleiben aber erhalten, sie sind nur nutzlos für dich.

Anschließend gehst Du einfach zum anderen Lehrer und kannst dort die Spezialfähigkeiten erlernen und dir das Set anfertigen.


----------



## Jargon (12. Oktober 2007)

finde das aber shcon richtig dreist mit den 150g
aber jedem das seine ich bleib bei schatten und fertig

Gruss Jargon


----------



## Insane Clown (3. November 2007)

wenn das keine 150 Gold kosten würde, würde vermutlich jeder bevor er den jeweiligen stoff herstellt schnell auf die jeweilige spezialisierung umskillen um die doppelte ausbeute des entsprechenden stoffes zu haben.


----------



## Senzuality (9. November 2007)

Naja. man hätte es irgendwie Stück für Stück steigen lassen können, ähnlich den Talenten. Meinetwegen bei 50 anfangen und dann immer in 10er Schritten erhöhen. Wäre mehr als fair gewesen, aber naja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zundahealer (8. Dezember 2007)

Senzuality schrieb:


> Naja. man hätte es irgendwie Stück für Stück steigen lassen können, ähnlich den Talenten. Meinetwegen bei 50 anfangen und dann immer in 10er Schritten erhöhen. Wäre mehr als fair gewesen, aber naja.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich hab auf skill 360 nur 50g bezahlt 0o


----------



## vyn (11. Januar 2008)

die kosten sind so schon ganz ok.

es bräuchte ja sonst keine spezialisierung, wenn man kostenlos oder zu mini preisen umskillen könnte wie man will


----------

